# [SOLVED] Wireless works, cable doesn't..



## FNL (May 31, 2011)

So here's the situation:

I just got myself a new computer from a friend.
Everything works just fine.
With the exception of one tiny, but highly relevant detail.
*The internet.*

See, the wireless connection works flawlessly but the LAN doesn't.
And being situated in the single most distant room from the office, this here computer doesn't get to utilize the wireless connection to her full potential.

But enough of my motivation to fix the problem a on to the problem itself.

At first it told me I was connected to our domestic network, but I could not reach any online services at all with the sole exception of the router's interface by typing the standard gateway into the URL bar.

I tried a few methods in order to fix it, but the only one that got it working was when I tried using the command prompt and typed "ipconfig /DNS flush" followed by "stop DNS" and finally "start DNS". It worked for about three minutes.

That was a few days ago. Today I tried using the command "natsh int resetcatalogue" or something like that followed with restarting the computer. The local connection suddenly change name to "unidentified connection". Nothing else changed..


Where do I go from here?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless works, cable doesn't..*

when connected via wire, post the results of a ipconfig /all for review


----------



## FNL (May 31, 2011)

*Wireless works, cable doesn't..*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . : WilmerLindau
Primary Dns Suffix. . . . . . . . :
Node Type. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-31-90-7B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . : Yes
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.136.44(Standard)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.255.245.11
193.150.193.150
NetBIOS over TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, cable doesn't..*

Assuming you LAN is using a semi-standard configuration, your IP range is likely 192.168.x.x. As you can see above, you are not getting an IP on that NIC. You should enable DHCP (to automatically pull an IP) or manually configure an IP that is on your network.


----------



## FNL (May 31, 2011)

*Wireless works, cable doesn't..*

Thank you for the replies!
I have a strong feeling that enabling it might do wonders, but how to do it?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Wireless works, cable doesn't..*

Should be in the network adapter settings/config. I don't have a Win7 box here to be more specific.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless works, cable doesn't..*

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . : No

should be yes
here's how you change it
Change TCP/IP settings


----------



## FNL (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, cable doesn't..*

It worked wonders; problem solved!

Thanks, you two!


----------



## jargonbust (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, cable doesn't..*

ok
nice i was going to give suggestion when i started reading but solves at the bottom
congo


----------

